# So what the heck has happened to this hobby!!!????



## Karl_Kolchak (Aug 30, 2005)

*So What the heck has happened to this hobby!!!????*

So time for me to vent some frustration and get all of your opinion on this.

Last week I was reading this BB and had a great idea. 
Why not go to TRU and see if they have any left over polar lights models,
and while I am there I will check other models also. So I walk around the 
store for about 10 minutes and finally I ask someone stocking shelves "where are the models"? "All I have is right there", he pointed to a center aisle display
and I wondered what the heck he is talking about. Upon closer observation
I notice four models - count them people -four  . Let's count together.......one,two,three,four. These where not PL models, and nothing I wanted.

*So I ask YOU* - what has become of this hobby. I understand that kids want video games, and laptops, and ipods, and life size vehicles that have fuel cells for batteries, but is there no room for something simple, creative, and artistic? Is there no profit in models such that you can't even find half an aisles worth of models at TRU? Is just the baby boomers building these things?? Bigger question, will model companies even exist in 10 years?

Maybe it is my location and perhaps there are model havens somewhere else in the US (are there big hobby/model retailer in your area??) We get some cold winters here in bean town and one of my favorite things to do as a kid ,on a snowy Saturday morning, was build the model I had convinced my parents to buy me (at Bradlees and they had a whole aisle of them) the night before.  

This is why I am stockpiling fun kits to build with son (4-months old) so when he is old enough we can build kits together on a snowy Saturday morning. Ten years from now he will probably ask "why don't they sell models anymore?"


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

We're dinosaurs.


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Most model-kit hobby shops in the greater LA area have closed. If a city this size can't support them...

...You get the idea.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Karl_Kolchak said:


> *So I ask YOU* - what has become of this hobby.


I've been building for nearly 50 years. I've seen it go from a niche kid's hobby to a full blown adult hobby and back to a niche hobby.



Karl_Kolchak said:


> I understand that kids want video games, and laptops, and ipods, and life size vehicles that have fuel cells for batteries, but is there no room for something simple, creative, and artistic?


Some might say that the things you mentioned are simple, creative and artistic. 



Karl_Kolchak said:


> Is there no profit in models such that you can't even find half an aisles worth of models at TRU?


The only way to make a profit with this hobby is to sell a boatload of one subject and make the expense of producing it worthwhile. Regardless of how we all feel, sci-fi and figure modelers are an extremely small part of an extremely small hobby niche. And (here's a surprise), TRU likes to make money.



Karl_Kolchak said:


> Is just the baby boomers building these things??


No, but it's still a small group.



Karl_Kolchak said:


> Bigger question, will model companies even exist in 10 years?


Depends on small the group shrinks. I think there'll always be a steady group of airplane, military and car modelers. And I don't think Gundams are ready to go out of style in Japan just yet.



Karl_Kolchak said:


> Maybe it is my location and perhaps there are model havens somewhere else in the US (are there big hobby/model retailer in your area??) We get some cold winters here in bean town and one of my favorite things to do as a kid ,on a snowy Saturday morning, was build the model I had convinced my parents to buy me (at Bradlees and they had a whole aisle of them) the night before.


There may still be dedicated hobby shops in your area but chances are they're still going only sell what the big companies put out (airplanes, armour and cars). You might be better seeking out sci-fi/comic shops. 

If all else fails, there's a whole bunch of stuff online to buy.

Jim


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

I have talked to a few kids just in my neighborhood between the ages of 9 to 15 and asked them if they built plastic model kits and painted them and they looked at me as if I stepped in dog poo!  

The most excuses I got from them as to "why not?" was: "I'd rather play PlayStation 2" or "Ride my skateboard at a local Grocery store!"

Probably like most of you Gentlemen and Ladies, is that I did sports growing up, did my chores around the house, played with my neighbor friends, go to family funk-tions, go to school and still had time to build all my kits. 

Most kids just rather sit in front of a TV and GAWK! :freak: 

Just a thought.

P-S2


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Sadly, that's true.

However, there are still some good model shops out there.

To name just a few:

Ventura Hobbies to the northwest.

Kit Kraft Hobbies in Studio City.

Burbank House of Hobbies.

Brookhurst Hobbies in Orange County.

Of course, there is Evett's Model Shop in Santa Monica. Probably one of the oldest, if not _the_ oldest shop around.

These are the ones I frequent as far as dedicated hobby shops.

For a great selection of models with often the lowest prices, I love Hollywood Toy & Costume, down on Hollywood and Whitley. If you're challenged finding a place to park, there is a parking structure just a few blocks away on Cherokee. They recently blew out a bunch of Star Wars models for just $4.99 each, and they also have the best prices on PL models around. I always end up filling my trunk up full of models every time I go there.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

IMHO, this is all just another sign of the "dumbing down" of our country; we've worked hard to make life as comfortable and convenient as possible for our offspring, but an unfortunate side-effect is that it's become a "why walk if you can ride" society.
I'm gonna get on my soapbox and preach to this assembled choir that it is VITAL that kids get back into crafts, such as model building, drawing, painting, sculpting, sewing or whatever!
These pasttimes and hobbies not only instill creativity and lead to even MORE creativity, but they teach the importance of patience, hand-eye-brain coordination, confidence by improving skills with each new project (the more you do ANYthing, the better you get at it), and finally a HEALTHY PRIDE in a job well done when finished with each project, and something that he can actually play with that'll give him happy memories as he grows to adulthood.
You can't get all that with a soon-to-be-antiquated video game.
While at it, instead of playing Basketball on their Gameboy (and gaining a weight problem while at it), they should get a real basketball and go shoot some hoops through a real basket!
No, I'm not running for dictator, but I'm just as fed up with the laziness of a LOT of today's youth as many of the rest of you.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

My dad tried to get me interested in Gene Autry Westerns and balsa wood airplanes when I was 9 years old. He failed. His passions and hobbies were antiquated and didn't interest me. And they were in no way "superior" to my own.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

A Hobby Shop here in Vancouver, BC is closing (Van Hobbies). Talked to an owner, and he said he just couldn't make money at it any more. At the same time, "Magic Box Hobbies" in Vancouver seems to be doing well. He's very well stocked, but he also appeals to the gaming crowd. One store seems to be doing well, another dies. I did pick at the carcass of the store going out of business and got a good deal on an ISS model (the Revell version - yes, I know it has problems). Not much Sc-Fi I wanted, though. 

Brad.


----------



## Karl_Kolchak (Aug 30, 2005)

I appreciate all of your comments here and I agree that models like everything else need a producer and an audience. It is a profit driven business (as all businesses should be). However, one interesting questions has come to mind and maybe this thread is not the place for it. Would PL been able to stay in business? or was its demise inevitable? This may be a question for the PL experts - come on experts (the people who where there Dave,Lisa, etc) what do you think. Were PL's days limited or could they have sustained a profitable business in a niche market (potentially shrinking market)??

KK


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I work part time at our hobby shop. Glad to say they have been around for over 38 years now. I remember going in their as a kid and now as an adult with my kids.

It is our responsibility to at least try to get our children to take a stab at the hobby we love. I have three boys, and two of them build models. They also have the assortment of video games and the like. However they play ball, ride bike and build. My oldest son isn't into it, but with a high IQ at age 13, well, he would rather read or "discover" something. At least he is dong something other than video games.

Our shop has a wide selection of kits, and I try to stock all the availible Polar Lights kits. Our demographic is into Armour, Planes and then vehicles. Sci-Fi and figures comes in dead last.
The boss lets me know how tough it is on a daily basis, but they manage to stay open.
We had a new hobby shop open up last year and he closed down before he made it to the end of his lease. Cutthroat.

I certainly hope that RC2 will see that their is a base for Polar Lights items. I'm not a figure builder myself, but I have an inkling to try it.

Anyway, that's my 2 cents of rambling.

Chris


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

The only one who could answer that Karl is Tom Lowe himself for he was the owner of PL and the one who sold it to RC2.

AZbuilder
John Davis


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

X15-A2 said:


> Most model-kit hobby shops in the greater LA area have closed. If a city this size can't support them...
> 
> ...You get the idea.


You can't support an NFL team, either. We took one of 'em...and we still have plenty of hobby shops.


----------



## python (Nov 4, 1999)

San Francisco still has two decent hobby shops and a couple within a half hour drive. The PL and Sci-Fi related kits are rapdily dwindling down with nothing new to replace them.

When I visit the hobby shops, the kids are conspicuously absent. It's usually adult males. 

I agree with what most everyone has already stated on the board. Kids are not inclined to sit down and exact the patience that it takes to build and paint a model kit. Peers and media have dumbed them down and, at the same time, turned them into instant gratification fiends. 

I also believe that a great number of households are much busier than they were in our childhoods. Many kids have parents that both work in order to pay the mortgage and keep their heads above water. Both Mom and Dad are exhausted when they get home and spend weekends catching up. There are many of us who MAKE the time to interact with our children. Who have spent hours doing crafts with them or spending quality time together. I know that I've done that with my daughter and there's artwork and kits to show it. Probably most members on this board have done the same. 

Unfortunately, we're in the minority. Our meager financial contribution to the hobby as a whole isn't nearly enough to keep an industry healthy and productive. 

The best we can do is buy the kits, keep our kids involved in activities that don't involve a TV screen or joystick and recruit new people to the hobby. 

A buddy of mine and I started a fantasy modelere's club that will be three years old next month. We welcome all horror, sci-fi, figure and fantasy vehicle builders. Simply posting flyers drew people out of the woodwork. We're about 30 members strong now and I know of three kids that are building our kind of kits as a result of their dads being involved in our club. 

Keep the faith and keep building.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Kolchak - If you want to wallow in model kits with fellow model geeks to your hearts content, I recommend attending Wonderfest next year in Louisville, KY. It's a great place to catch up with friends you've made on Hobbytalk or other model kit forums, and make new ones as well. WF usually has some great guests, from Ray Harryhausen, Anne Francis, and George Romero to perennials Greg Nicotero and William Stout. There are many dealers that specialize in model kits both new and "classic", as well as items found at most other monster related shows. The contest is probably the best in the nation for figure and sci-fi related subjects. Every year a classic film in the monsteror sci-fi genre is shown at a local movie theater, hosted by someone intimately related to the movie.
And no, I'm not a shill, just someone who's been there, done that, but procrastinated and was too late to buy the T-shirt...


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

There is a previous discussion of this subject recently on this BB somewhere, maybe the begining of this thread ?? ( I'm too lazy to look for it myself)

One of the better-known and oldest Hobby Shops in downtown Pittsburgh ( Bill & Walt's ) closed recently also. They have a small "satellite" store in a suburb. The reason they gave me was the taxes and parking problems ( tickets-fines, etc. ) "downtown". It just cost them too much to operate there.

They primarily cater to trains and related items. ( they did keep a small rental spot there for comic books )
VERY few models, and those are cars/planes. My local Wal-Mart ditto. I have to get most/all my models on-line. Which, by the way, is another reason for no 'brick & mortar' stores, it's much cheaper to advertise and sell on-line. No 'overhead', employees, property taxes, etc.

If you recall, "point of sale" advertising/display was what got most of us enthused about a certain model. Now that's gone.
Dabbler


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Trek Ace said:


> However, there are still some good model shops out there. To name just a few:
> Ventura Hobbies to the northwest.
> Kit Kraft Hobbies in Studio City.
> Burbank House of Hobbies.
> ...


There's also a pretty good selection of kits at The Hobby Place on Pico in West L.A.

One small encouraging note: When I pop into one of these shops on a Saturday, I frequently see kids accompanied by their fathers. So maybe there's hope for our hobby yet.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Nah ! it's probably just adult kit-junkies using their kids as an alibi !! ??
( But I hope you're right )
Dabbler


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

I have been sending completed models to my seven-year-old nephew every birthday.
He loves to build Lego stuff.
I'm hoping he will become hooked, and want to start building models when he gets older.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Model kits are easy to buy, I just came home with three more today! 
By the way John P one of them is that 1/48 scale Hasegawa F/A 18 F (a really sweet piece!!)

We have a great hobby store here in Mishawaka, and a second one out in Granger as well as a Michael's and a Hobby Lobby.
TRU NEVER understood the concept of hobbies they are a TOY store not a HOBBY store, they never were a Hobby oriented store. they never will be a good source for hobbies.
Target, Wall Mart, K Mart and Sears are Mass merchants not HOBBY stores.they sell model kits but do not understand the concept of hobbies.

If you do not have a local Hobby shop there are a great number of e-stores out there that will sell you all the kits and supplies you'll ever need.
Just fire up your computer and start searching the web......

A few starting places are 
The Doll and Hobby shop - (figures - sci fi)
Cult TV Man - (sci fi)
Great Hobbies web store - (Aircraft ships military)
Roll Models - (Aircraft military)
VLS /model mecca -(full line)
Starship modeler-(sci-fi)
Hobby Heaven (for model car kits) 
Hobbyland mail order (trains and plastic kits)
Squadron mail order (mainly military but some sci fi and other subjectrs as well)

Google these for web addresses and get your wallet out!! 
By the way many of these merchants sell kits at a discount!
And this list is only the very tip of a very big iceberg! There are probably 6 or more sources for resin figure kits - there is Hobby Link Japan for an unbelievable range of hobby kits and materials........

In today's world not every city and town has a full line hobby store but there is no shortage of sources for kits paints and tools!!!!!!!


Dave


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

Dave Metzner said:


> Model kits are easy to buy,
> 
> If you do not have a local Hobby shop there are a great number of e-stores out there
> Dave


In other words, model kits are easy to buy if you have either a driver's license to get to a hobby shop or a credit card to shop online.

That describes me and just about every adult I know.

It excludes everybody under the age of 16.

Honestly, I don't spend a lot of time worrying about "the future of the hobby". My kit building has dwindled to a tiny fraction of what it used to be. I do more scratchbuilding and I accept the loss of modeling as a mainstream hobby.

However, this does illustrate how popular pastimes can die. Model kits have been excised from the public conciousness. Everybody here over the age of 40 remembers when they used to be everywhere: department stores, drug stores, even a few corner gas stations carried them. Kits no longer exist as items of common retail trade. You can find them online...just the same way I can find parts for my old British sports car online. But MG and Triumph didn't survive into the 21st century either.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Brent Gair said:


> However, this does illustrate how popular pastimes can die. Model kits have been excised from the public conciousness. Everybody here over the age of 40 remembers when they used to be everywhere: department stores, drug stores, even a few corner gas stations carried them. Kits no longer exist as items of common retail trade. You can find them online...just the same way I can find parts for my old British sports car online. But MG and Triumph didn't survive into the 21st century either.


Well said, Brent! With all of the advances in technology--television, satellite communication, the internet--have come a certain lack of patience. Instant gratification has become the norm; people complain about having to wait 4 minutes for their microwave popcorn.

Take the time to learn how to build a model kit yourself, then wait days or weeks until it's finally complete? Why bother? Just log on to Master Replicas or Sideshow Toys (or wherever) and buy the latest ready-made display piece! And the next alarming trend in model building is evidenced by Revell Germany's Star Wars kits and Bandai's Star Trek kits--pre-painted snap kits?!? Now you don't even need paint or glue to assemble a kit, and even _that_ seems to be too much work for some people. I was on a BB recently where people were complaining about _having to apply their own stickers_ and _how long it took for paint to dry_! :freak: 

Just imagine how this generation would feel if they had to wait for their black & white TV's to warm up...


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Dave Metzner said:


> Target, Wall Mart, K Mart and Sears are Mass merchants not HOBBY stores.they sell model kits but do not understand the concept of hobbies.


Dave, I have to disagree on Wal-Mart. Most may not have much space for model kits/supplies anymore due to changing market conditions, but they do understand hobbies - why else would they have such a big section devoted to fabrics and crafts? That said, often see either kids or dads/kids looking at the model kits at my local Wal-Marts. Things come, things go - somehow I think that there will always be some market for mass-market kits of popular subjects.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dave, the single-seat F/A-18E is on the way from Hasegawa too. I already have the Monogram/Revell kit, though.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

WalMart has a big (but shrinking) area for craft items because the people in the areas they serve buy them. No business that wants to stay in business will ignore what people want. WalMart carries a small line of mostly cars because that's what their experience and surveys show them that poeple will buy. They carry more craft items because more people buy them. Very simple. If there was a sudden increase (or even a gradual one) in sales of model kits and supplies, and people started complaining to the store managers that they want such items, WalMart would go to their suppliers and buy more of them, and stock their stores accordingly. There is no grand conspiracy to end the hobby, just plain, simple business sense. 

Don't forget to factor in the need to provide good return for their stockholders, too. Buying items that don't sell makes the income side of the ledger shrink, making less money available to return to the investors.

BTW, this also applies to the other WalMart competitors, hobby shops and hobby companies as well. Hobby shops go out of business because they are locked into only one part of the consumer equation. Since people don't buy plastic models and other hobby items as much as they used to, they find they can't turn a large enough income to pay the bills and stay open.

This isn't a pleasant reality for any of us, especially for me, because my dream of someday retiring and opening a small hobby shop has evaporated before my eyes. I'd have to be a multimillionaire and just do it for fun because there's no way I could make enough money from it to make it work.

End of economics 101 for today...  

Larry


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Will the hobby Thrive??*

The Scale model Hobby I feel, will never die..I think that the "mainstay" (Military, and Car kits) will always be around in one form or another..However, as far as Figure Kits, Sci-Fi and the like, are unfortunately on shaky ground, since again, there has to be enough demand to make a profitable Run..I'm told by major model companies that in order to make a profit on a particular run of a newly manufactered kit here in the US, there has to be a minimum of 75,000 to 100,00 pieces,and they have to SELL..Another reason that PL was able to thrive, since thier runs were much lower, and of course overseas manufacturing was at one fifth of the cost here, and the majority of thier releases were repops, and pattern, boxart and instruction sheet costs were practically NIL ..Mass marketing appeal is the key to any business,and no major kit company in thier view will cater to any small specialty interest, since the name of the game to them is BIIG numbers..As many here have said, its an ENTIRELY different world from when we were kids and enjoyed this thing of ours..Back then, the mass appeal was there..Hell, we had no beepers, cellphones and definitely no computers..Tom Lowe was one in a MILLION of Company Execs.. He wasnt afraid to appeal to a limited market..as far as the future of the hobby, I think may thrive with the continuance of smaller "cottage industry " companies rather than the Major players...Many of the former Hobby shop owners have closed thier doors in favor of internet business..Cant say I blame most of them..Why pay all that overhead, when they can do it all over a cup of coffee at thier computer?..I think it sucks in the way that its always more enjoyable to browse around a shop than at your PC..But again, no overhead, no employee costs, and no particular NUT you have to make every month..


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

LGFugate said:


> This isn't a pleasant reality for any of us, especially for me, because my dream of someday retiring and opening a small hobby shop has evaporated before my eyes. I'd have to be a multimillionaire and just do it for fun because there's no way I could make enough money from it to make it work.
> 
> Larry


_Hey!_ You think _you've_ got it bad. I was going to retire and open a Drive-In Movie Theater!


----------



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

If it makes you guys feel any better, I'm only 24 years old  I play video games too, but I go back and forth between models and games so as not to get bored. I started building models when I was 5, it was the small 18" RMS Titanic model. I built it without instructions and painted it a few years later. I'm a bit of a Titanic buff and knew exactly how it looks. Soon I hope to update my webpage with new pictures of my 1/350 refit and a few other things.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

From a related point of view. Back in 1993 I got back into comics. All the comic shops I went to, I only saw adults. I went to comic shows,and only adults. I also went to sci-fi, fantasy, and even some ST shows, only adults. So models, except cars, are mainly built by adults. Kids need family members to introduce them to models.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

i think a number of things have come together to take the model building hobby from sopmething that was once widly enjoyed to sort of a niche market. (and anyone who doest admit that the hobby is rapidly graying is kidding themselves.)
first of all, models have never recovered from the hit they took when space invaders was released. almost every industry that boys spent their allowances on (including comics) took a major hit, and most have never been the same since. that was also about the time of the start of a major technological advance in everyday life (and in cinema as well, coincidentally enough). the home vcr, game consoles, and eventuially home computers came along soon enough after that, so models never got a chance to regain a foothold.
also about that time the desire for instant gratification seemed to ramp up significantly, and that is certainly imcompatable with modeling. (i'll never forget the look of disappointment on this kids face when he discovered the screamin' jason kit he was considering didnt come assembled and painted.) there are a number of other social reasons, but i think those are the major ones.
in more recent years the dramatic increase in the quality of toys and action figures has made modeling skills, for the average person, unneccessary in order to have a really nice reproduction for their mantlepiece. 

i dont think modeling will ever really die, and that theyre will probably always be enough of us to make it worthwhile for at least garage kit makers to supply us. however i dont think its ever going to be the hobby that it once was.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

razorwyre1 said:


> in more recent years the dramatic increase in the quality of toys and action figures has made modeling skills, for the average person, unneccessary in order to have a really nice reproduction


This has also meant, for some of us (including myself) that there are lots of toys out there -- specifically sci-fi-related toys -- that can serve as the basis for a model. Modifying them to the point they meet my standards brings plenty of challenge -- maybe not all the same challenges as an injection-molded kit, but challenge nonetheless. For example, often the first step for me is to figure out how to _disassemble_ a toy, and usually it isn't as simple as just taking out the visible screws. But anyone who says that starting with a toy is "too easy" has obviously never tried it, or is thinking of certain special exceptions to the rule -- or is a very good scratchbuilder.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Zorro - At least there seems to be a limited "comeback" for drive-in movie theaters. Hey! Maybe we could combine our dreams and have a combination Hobby Shop/Drive-In Theater where we would feature kits of the figures and vehicles in the movies we show! Instead of the usual refreshment stand ads before the movie and during intermission, we could have short films showing some building or painting tips. Whaddya think?


Larry


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

LGFugate said:


> Zorro - At least there seems to be a limited "comeback" for drive-in movie theaters. Hey! Maybe we could combine our dreams and have a combination Hobby Shop/Drive-In Theater where we would feature kits of the figures and vehicles in the movies we show! Instead of the usual refreshment stand ads before the movie and during intermission, we could have short films showing some building or painting tips. Whaddya think?
> 
> 
> Larry


LG - I think it's a _great_ idea - once one of us makes a few Mill to tide us over. And with _my_ proven track record for earning money - that guy is most definitely _you! *_

* There's actually a Drive-In Theater in Durham, NC that sells guns at the concession stand as a way of staying afloat. I _swear!_


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

My advice to both you guys: Don't give up your day jobs!


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

sbaxter said:


> This has also meant, for some of us (including myself) that there are lots of toys out there -- specifically sci-fi-related toys -- that can serve as the basis for a model. Modifying them to the point they meet my standards brings plenty of challenge -- maybe not all the same challenges as an injection-molded kit, but challenge nonetheless. For example, often the first step for me is to figure out how to _disassemble_ a toy, and usually it isn't as simple as just taking out the visible screws. But anyone who says that starting with a toy is "too easy" has obviously never tried it, or is thinking of certain special exceptions to the rule -- or is a very good scratchbuilder.
> 
> Qapla'
> 
> SSB


yeah but ssb, thats you. youre one of us die hard fanatics. for the modeling hobby to survive in the marketplace it has to appeal to the average guy off the street, most of whom dont have the patience or inclination to develop the skills needed to do the sort of job on a model that they would get from the toy oob. (ive known a couple of friends in that latter catagory)


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

"There's actually a Drive-In Theater in Durham, NC that sells guns at the concession stand as a way of staying afloat. I swear!"
Quote from Zorro

Actually Zor, when I was a projectionist for the "Neighborhood Theaters Chain in Rich. VA., I always understood that the Manager made ALL his profits (well more than half) from the Concession Stand Take! And I'm pretty sure that was true Cause they even went to the Trouble of having these "Plants" (undercover) lol called "Ritches" (I dunno why they were called that,anyhoo these Average looking folks would come in to the theater and see a film BUT first they'ed go to the Concession Stand and order some Popcorn and/or Candy maybe a Drink,IF the Usher didn't try to "Up- Sell" this undercover person to a BIGGER Drink or a Larger Tub of Popcorn they risked Possible Termination!!! I'm saying it was THAT important to the Management that they sold as much as Possible. Pretty Crazy huh? But I saw it happen a couple of times. Oops, I didn't see the Part about "Guns" lol but the rest of my response relates to the Management's Interest in the Concession Profits I guess lol

JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Most of us got into models as kids because, if you wanted a Spindrift, Seaview, Flying Sub or Enterprise, the only way to get one was as a model.

Kids these days don't need to go that route. Consider. 


Dad with eight year old walks into the local comic / hobby shop. 
Kid wants an Enterprise. 
Dad spots Art Asylum Enterprise Refit for $25. Looks pretty good. Just pop on the nacelles and give to kid. 
Dad also spots Polar Lights Enterprise Refit for $40. Looks good but will take a lot of work.
Which do you think he'll buy?
And look at the Product Enterprise die cast Eagle. A "toy" that right out of the box, is way superior to the common plastic model of the same subject.

Having said that, on Saturday I bought a model of a P51 Mustang for my three year old. Wal Mart has 'em here for five bucks. By New Ray. Yeah, its pre-painted and it screws together pretty easily. But we did sit down at the kitchen table and build it together - that was an experience! And he loves it!

And he's really fascinated with the yet-to-be-painted robot in my Dr. Smith and the Robot kit. Thanks to LISFan, there's another one in the basement with his name on it.

Who knows..............

Huzz


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

razorwyre1 said:


> for the modeling hobby to survive in the marketplace it has to appeal to the average guy off the street, most of whom dont have the patience or inclination to develop the skills needed to do the sort of job on a model that they would get from the toy oob. (ive known a couple of friends in that latter catagory)


I understand; I just meant that if you find a subject you like and there's a good toy version -- the majority of the more recent _Star Wars_ vehicles from Hasbro fit this category for me -- working to bring them to higher standards does offer significant challenge for those for whom that is part of what they enjoy about building kits. You (or at least I) usually have to figure out how to do at least some rudimentary scratch-building to pull it off as well.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Zorro said:


> We're dinosaurs.


No, we are way ahead of our time! :thumbsup: 

And once upon a time the universe will belong to us!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

it's all our fault for not buying enough of those Drej Alien or Homermobile kits .
no wait , that's a different rant . 
sorry . 
hb


----------



## Karl_Kolchak (Aug 30, 2005)

*Toy???*



Dave Hussey said:


> Most of us got into models as kids because, if you wanted a Spindrift, Seaview, Flying Sub or Enterprise, the only way to get one was as a model.
> 
> Kids these days don't need to go that route. Consider.
> 
> ...



Okay Dave - now you have me off on another topic here, and others in this BB take note.

Is it really about the "toy"?? First off I think modeling appeals to a certain kind of individual. I think it appeals to the type of person (kid/adult) that gains great satisfaction from building something. Someone who has the patients enough to work through the instructions and get all the materials needed for the final result. In addition I believe it appeals to the artistic side as well. When I built models as a child I never really played with them that much. It was more about the journey and less about the destination. I actually admired the kids more than anything else. So I would be interested to know from the rest here. Is it about the "toy" or the "experience"?

PS - I will probably get kicked off the board for this but....I also blew up most of my models when I got tired of looking at them. I regret that now.


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

*PS - I will probably get kicked off the board for this but....I also blew up most of my models when I got tired of looking at them. I regret that now.*


*Heck!* That's the really the strongest reason we all became members here! Blowing up models, when we were a kid, is what most of us, _here_, have in common. 

P.S. *Nobody* has been kicked off this BB for blowing up their models...in fact....that is one of the main reason PL surivived as long as it did! ...Post guilt of commiting the crime of early childhood model distruction.

...and the need to make things right again....by replacing each and every model we blew up....or whatever models Mom threw away when we were in college.

OAB


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Karl - as a small kid, yes it was about the toy, absolutely.

But as an older kid and then as an adult, its also about the fun of building it and learning how to do the best job you can. And as an adult, there is still the "toy" aspect much of the time, although some may not acknowledge that!

Huzz


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

They became a "toy" when he/we blew them up.

...I did play with my Seaview in the lake...when I was a kid....looking at it underwater wearing my mask and snorkle. It went through the water like a fish...it's a good design.

OAB


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

origAurora buyer said:


> They became a "toy" when he/we blew them up.
> 
> ...I did play with my Seaview in the lake...when I was a kid....looking at it underwater wearing my mask and snorkle. It went through the water like a fish...it's a good design.
> 
> OAB


 Same here! But in my nice clear swimming pool. It "flew" beautifully in a nice straight descent from one side of the pool to the bottom of the other side.

The Flying Sub, however, would always do a nice "falling leaf" maneuver straight down to the bottom.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

The hobbie will live as long as you have interest in it!!!!


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

PS - I will probably get kicked off the board for this but....I also blew up most of my models when I got tired of looking at them. I regret that now.[/QUOTE]
Somewhere,In west central Florida,in a place called Moon Lake,at the house I grew up in is a Model graveyard.Buried there are Many many blown up model kits, Lots of Aurora.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

there ya go . very true Mitch . 
hb


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Heck, I blew up a model last Sunday!
Let me tell you, she was really pi**ed off about it, too!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

A Taylor said:


> Heck, I blew up a model last Sunday!
> Let me tell you, she was really pi**ed off about it, too!


AT, Steve says you have to blow up all of your dates...:tongue:


----------



## Karl_Kolchak (Aug 30, 2005)

ChrisW said:


> Kolchak - If you want to wallow in model kits with fellow model geeks to your hearts content, I recommend attending Wonderfest next year in Louisville, KY. It's a great place to catch up with friends you've made on Hobbytalk or other model kit forums, and make new ones as well. WF usually has some great guests, from Ray Harryhausen, Anne Francis, and George Romero to perennials Greg Nicotero and William Stout. There are many dealers that specialize in model kits both new and "classic", as well as items found at most other monster related shows. The contest is probably the best in the nation for figure and sci-fi related subjects. Every year a classic film in the monsteror sci-fi genre is shown at a local movie theater, hosted by someone intimately related to the movie.
> And no, I'm not a shill, just someone who's been there, done that, but procrastinated and was too late to buy the T-shirt...


 ChrisW - I have always wanted to go to Wonderfest, but alas it was not so.
With a new baby boy in the mix I think it will be a few years before I can even try.
However, I will no doubt scan this BB for all of your varied and interesting reports.

BTW - It will be intersting to see if Polar Lights is represented? Also at IPMS??
I think this will be the tell tale sign if they are going to be seriouly producing anything
in the future.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

one of these days i hope to make WF . 
seems every year about that time the car blows some major part or the wife's head falls off ..... the forces of E.V.I.L. conspire against me . 
mean time we model on .
hb


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

*It's all blowed up, sir!!*

I had an X-Wing once. The large one.
I cut a hole in the back, centered between the four engines.
My friend was a rocket hobbyist. 
He gave me a "D" engine (I think).
He said it was the strongest.
I jammed that thing into the X-Wing.
We launched that model.
All that heavy plastic actually flew!
It soared higher than the building we were hiding behind, 
(What's a single story strip mall? 15 feet tall?)
It arced away from us, and crashed 100 feet down range.
While on the ground, the parachute deployment charge fired.
It blew the cockpit canopy off! 









Great fun!


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

CaptFrank said:


> I had an X-Wing once. The large one.
> I cut a hole in the back, centered between the four engines.
> My friend was a rocket hobbyist.
> He gave me a "D" engine (I think).
> ...


Brings back a lot of memories! I blew up so many models I'm lucky to have any hair on my head at all...


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

KUROK said:


> Brings back a lot of memories! I blew up so many models I'm lucky to have any hair on my head at all...


 I wish somebody had told _me_ that about 40 years ago!


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

[Bernie Kopell Voice] I'll get you, Chris White!!!! [/Bernie Kopell Voice]


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

I slay me!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

ChrisW said:


> I slay me!


Guess you could say you blow your own mind ?? :jest: 
Dabbler


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Karl_Kolchak said:


> BTW - It will be intersting to see if Polar Lights is represented? Also at IPMS??
> I think this will be the tell tale sign if they are going to be seriouly producing anything
> in the future.


Polar Lights did not have a table at WF this year (2005) 

Though RC2 was nice enough to supply the Make and Take with kits this year.
So there is a bit of a bright spot.


----------

